# Phobias?



## Gight (Jan 2, 2010)

How many of you have phobias?

Swimming= water, deep water, something might attack you in the water.
Flying= Planes, falling out of the sky.
Spiders= bugs crawling all over you.


... Darn, I hate creating the original post.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Spiders, heights, water. In that order.


----------



## Gight (Jan 2, 2010)

Ketchup. I am terrified of it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 2, 2010)

deep water and heights =(


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

I HATE being in huge, wide open places.  It creeps the shit out of me.  I also don't like rapid acceleration


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 2, 2010)

I read germs as Germans.


----------



## Hir (Jan 2, 2010)

Not that I know of. Yay.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

Clowns and china dolls... *shudder*


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 2, 2010)

None of those listed in the poll, and when I try to think if I have one, I fail. I'm so unlucky...

Probably I have a fear of some big huge shit happening to me 'cause of my Georgian which sucks as hard as a vacuum cleaner comparing to my English, Russian and Deutsch. Not that it's a phobia though...


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

...Nope, I'm good.    There are things that creep me out, but nothing sends me into spasms or will make me catatonic with terror.

But I do have a touch of claustrophobia; keep me in an enclosed space too long and I _will_ suffer a stroke.  o_o


----------



## Gight (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone else have a *Completely* Irrational fear besides me?


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

Gight said:


> Anyone else have a *Completely* Irrational fear besides me?


 
I used to have an intense phobia of seaweed/"riverweed" (even when it was lying harmless on the shore) if it's any consolation. Mainly because when I was diving or swimming in deep/dark water I would have a heart attack if something touched me that I didn't see, and it was usually sea/river weed, so I started to hate the stuff. I grew out of it though.  Which is good, because I would literally go into shrieking, spasming convulsions _underwater_ when the stuff would get near me.  It's not a good combination.


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

Gight said:


> Anyone else have a *Completely* Irrational fear besides me?


 
I used to be afraid of the vaccuum cleaner, much like my dog x3


----------



## Gight (Jan 2, 2010)

I had to go to hypnotherapy for my phobia. I still have it, but it is manageable.


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

Gight said:


> I had to go to hypnotherapy for my phobia. I still have it, but it is manageable.


 
Is this about the ketchup thing? I can imagine it being scary, as it resembles blood :/.  But then again, you are a bat, so idk.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2010)

Bees/Wasps/Hornets
Heights
Deep water
Life
Death
loud noises (i.e. fireworks, sonic booms, guns) Used to be scared of balloons popping, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Gight (Jan 2, 2010)

No, not the blood, I know it can not hurt me, but my heart rate goes up just typing this.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2010)

Gight said:


> Ketchup. I am terrified of it.



I'm also terrified of chocolate pudding, so don't feel too bad. (Came from watching The Blob was I was real little, and to this day, seeing it reminds me of the Blob to the point I can't eat the pudding.)


----------



## Gight (Jan 2, 2010)

No, before hypnotherapy, I would not be in the same room as it. I would not touch someone who sat at a table in the same room as ketchup.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

To be honest, I'm terrified of Tegretol. It's a anti-seizure pill.


Apparently when you take it in large doses, you have seizures. 


Never again.


----------



## Sernion (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a pretty bad Entomophobia(insects) and a minor Globophobia(balloons).



Shenzebo said:


> Spiders, heights, water. In that order.


But didn't you have a Spider fursona? :/


----------



## Gight (Jan 2, 2010)

If you miss a dose on my Anti-anxiety meds, you could have seizures.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Sernion said:


> But didn't you have a Spider fursona? :/


I didn't think that one through.


Gight said:


> If you miss a dose on my Anti-anxiety meds, you could have seizures.


Meds are terrible things.


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Meds are terrible things.


 
They help things that "natural healing" like meditation and acupuncture cannot.  They are only bad if you are on like 10 different medications.  Oh the havoc that can wreak on your body! >.<


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

Gight said:


> If you miss a dose on my Anti-anxiety meds, you could have seizures.


 
What does ketchup remind you of? (sorry for the double post)


----------



## Nargle (Jan 2, 2010)

I think I'm starting to get over my arachnophobia. Now it's mostly just being creeped out, no longer am I having panic attacks. I've also gotten over my phobia of elevators, but much of my claustrophobia remains, especially in REALLY crowded places, or in places like the movie theatre where it's difficult to escape because there are so many people in the way. I also have a phobia of strange people knocking on my front door. If a strange person knocks on my door I turn off the TV and hide, and pretend nobody is home =C


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm starting to get used to spiders now, those huge yellow spiders we have down here have seen to that. But I've always been deathly afraid of open water to the point where I won't go on any cruises. Whatever is in the ocean it can swim faster than me and I probably won't see it coming.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 2, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Whatever is in the ocean it can swim faster than me and I probably won't see it coming.


 
The same can be said for many wild (land) animals, especially at night.

Heck, the same could even be said for some humans that want to kill you.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 2, 2010)

Nargle said:


> The same can be said for many wild (land) animals, especially at night.
> 
> Heck, the same could even be said for some humans that want to kill you.


 Ya but it's just something about not being able to at least see land its just ocean for miles and miles.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 2, 2010)

phobia? I'd say I'm pretty xenophobic online


----------



## nobu (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm petrified that i'm annoying the hell out of my friends and no one will tell me.


----------



## Barak (Jan 2, 2010)

Water,precicely when i'm on a boat >.<

Even if i'm a good swimmer...


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2010)

Big spiders. Not too fussed about the small ones, but with the bulky bodies or long, creepy legs... :shock:
Sharp things. I get hella uneasy around anything sharp, and hate handling them...
Fire. Fun to watch, I hate getting close to it.
The dark, to an extent. Dark, encolsed spaces = A BIG no no.
Heights don't bother me as long as I don't look down.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 2, 2010)

Needles.  Hate needles.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

Spiders (although it is one phobia I can deal with easily) Ladders, I hate ladders. I hate going into water so murky you can't see the bottom.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say so, well nothing I'm scared of enough to call it a phobia, really. I'm just bothered by some things.

Like electric shocks, including static shocks. For example, in physics we were messing around with this belt generator thing seeing as it was the last day. I didn't want to be near it and I just watched from the other side of the class. :/

Spiders, I'm creeped out by, but I can stay in a room with one. I just freak out if it's near me or it's not where it was when I saw it five seconds ago.

And driving, i hate driving. The last time I drove anything, I messed up, went off the road and almost crashed. The last time before that, five years before, was on a quad bike. I flipped it over and broke my collar bone. I'm not all that comfortable in the front seat of a car either. Being anywhere in the car when overtaking is horrible too. Even if I know there's nothing to worry about, it makes me uneasy. Crossing the road, I don't cross if I see something coming from the end of the road and it'd take like 20 seconds to get to me, I don't cross half the time _just_ in case. I hate traffic. Got to love trains though.

Also, noises in the middle of the night freak me out. Last night I was up for hours because the wind blew the front door open and I got paranoid and walked around checking in case it was someone breaking in.

But I don't think any of these count as phobias, so no.

Edit: Also ew heights.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> I would say so, well nothing I'm scared of enough to call it a phobia, really. I'm just bothered by some things.
> 
> Like electric shocks, including static shocks. For example, in physics we were messing around with this belt generator thing seeing as it was the last day. I didn't want to be near it and I just watched from the other side of the class. :/
> 
> ...



Receive as many electric shocks as I have you soon get used to it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Receive as many electric shocks as I have you soon get used to it.


Hook me up.


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2010)

Computer viruses - The main reason why I'm a Mac user.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 2, 2010)

i wave weird phobias that dont even make sense.
parasites (im not talking about fleas and ticks here fido) and aliens >< i do love the idea of another race/planet/species whatever visiting us, at the same time, im terrified of it... could be because i watched the movie Alien when i was 5..heh.
and because of that first little paranoia, i could never get pregnant, (id never want to in the first place) but i mean, come on, that little unborn fetus is just like a nig ass parasite, feeding off of you and using you *shudders*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 2, 2010)

Spiders, especially the big super spiders. >_<

The feeling that I am being watched. >_>


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 2, 2010)

Food, germs (specifically those in saliva), being touched, failure and just plain paranoia (the government is watching me isn't it...)

EDIT: Oh, and talking on the phone. Talking on the phone creeps the hell out of me.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 2, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Food, germs (specifically those in saliva), being touched, failure and just plain paranoia (the government is watching me isn't it...)


Oh you have a smudge on your jacket. Let me rub that off for you~ :3


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 2, 2010)

I have small fear for spiders.
It can be narrowed down to the ones that like to fall from the ceiling and land in your face.


----------



## Isen (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a reputation for being somewhat of a germaphobe.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 2, 2010)

i think spiders are cool but i hate them and i dont like heights and when people watch me sleep


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh you have a smudge on your jacket. Let me rub that off for you~ :3



<.<

>.>

*grabs Teto by the collar*

WHO DO YOU WORK FOR????

=p


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 2, 2010)

snakes and height are my biggest


----------



## Hir (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I remember now, I'm afraid of robots. ;~;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh I remember now, I'm afraid of robots. ;~;



Don't watch Doctor who, the darleks may come get you!


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

My friend Katie is terrified of scissors and other sharp objects.  I picked up a broken bottle top and she flipped her shit.


----------



## Isen (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh I remember now, I'm afraid of robots. ;~;


:3c?


----------



## Viva (Jan 2, 2010)

Isen said:


> :3c?


 
I saw that in a magazine once...*shudders*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh I remember now, I'm afraid of robots. ;~;



Even Data?


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm afraid of talking to people.


----------



## Hir (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't watch Doctor who, the darleks may come get you!


I'm not that bad, I just feel really cautious and uncomfortable being around them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 2, 2010)

Isen said:


> :3c?



I remember seeing this a while ago, the biggest problem is apparently the eyes are "wrong". Meaning creepy. D:


----------



## kashaki (Jan 2, 2010)

I am afraid of seaweed. I will panic if it touches me while Im swimming, and swim out of the area faster then if a shark was there.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh I remember now, I'm afraid of robots. ;~;


 
=3?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 2, 2010)

Poisonous things mostly. And sometimes heights. And water.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a fear or groing old and pretty women.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2010)

I doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jan 2, 2010)

seaweed, spider, heights, deep water, water where you can't see the bottom, stepping on drains, cows, speed, and anything that looks like its going to hit me (i flinch...badly)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh also, I have a friend whos' terrified of zombies. She's horrified by the thought and is almost in tears if she sees them on TV.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 2, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> *seaweed*, spider, heights, deep water, water where you can't see the bottom, stepping on drains, cows, speed, and anything that looks like its going to hit me (i flinch...badly)


And I thought I was the only one


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> seaweed, spider, heights, deep water, water where you can't see the bottom, stepping on drains, cows, speed, and anything that looks like its going to hit me (i flinch...badly)


 thats cute in the skittish kitten way.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2010)

water and swimming


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm weird.  Rollercoasters or planes I'm cool with, but standing on a chair or table is something I just cannot do.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 2, 2010)

I hate spiders. It isnt too much of a phobia though. I think it would be cool to own a toranchula or however the fuck you spell it.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 3, 2010)

Mostly just spiders and bugs, only to the point where I hate them and will kill them when I find them. Not like my friend who completely flipped the fuck out when there was a scorpion _on the ceiling_.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh also, I have a friend whos' terrified of zombies. She's horrified by the thought and is almost in tears if she sees them on TV.


 

Same here. They scare me SO BAD.


----------



## Sinbane (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still scared of the dark and what is in my closet.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't like to look at the veins in my arms


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't mind swimming. I just hate deep pools of water.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jan 3, 2010)

I would have to say I am terrified of the thought of not being able to breath.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 3, 2010)

I think this thread has been done before...but I'll say it again, just for the shit of it:

I fear nothing...

...With the exception of wood chippers.

Rumble in the Bronx fucked me up for life with one three second shot of incomprable brutality.


----------



## jake-thesnake (Jan 3, 2010)

Heights. Not flying, which is simply wonderful. But heights as in walking on wooden bridge that is over a cavern.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jan 3, 2010)

I go batshit crazy whenever I see a spider. T_T


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 3, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh also, I have a friend whos' terrified of zombies. She's horrified by the thought and is almost in tears if she sees them on TV.



Zombies freak me out, but I still wish they were real. That would be so much fun. :3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Zombies freak me out, but I still wish they were real. That would be so much fun. :3


 

Until you find your brains being something's dinner...


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 3, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Until you find your brains being something's dinner...



That's what shotguns are for... and machetes... and chainsaws... and cowbars... and flamethrowers...

 mmmmm... flamethrowers...


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> That's what shotguns are for... and machetes... and chainsaws... and cowbars... and flamethrowers...
> 
> mmmmm... flamethrowers...


 
But what if you run out of gas...or napalm...or slugs?

Looks like you're stuck with melee...hope you know how to use them...


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 3, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> But what if you run out of gas...or napalm...or slugs?
> 
> Looks like you're stuck with melee...hope you know how to use them...



Oooh! Then it gets even more fun!


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jan 3, 2010)

How could one hate zombies they are awesome in every way!

Oh I guess to keep on topic although not really a problem anymore and sorry to any wolves out there. =(

As a young child I was deathly afraid of wolves I had terrible nightmares involving wolves surrounding me and before they would attack I would always wake up.  I couldn't go out at night alone because I thought wolves would eat me.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 3, 2010)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> How could one hate zombies they are awesome in every way!
> 
> Oh I guess to keep on topic although not really a problem anymore and sorry to any wolves out there. =(
> 
> As a young child I was deathly afraid of wolves I had terrible nightmares involving wolves surrounding me and before they would attack I would always wake up. I couldn't go out at night alone because I thought wolves would eat me.


 
Sounds like The Kid's demise.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jan 3, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Sounds like The Kid's demise.



*gulp*


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 3, 2010)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> *gulp*


 

Fear not, for it was at my hands, and in my infinite generosity, I shall spare you that fate.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Jan 3, 2010)

Heights, and the whole idea of flying.

Kinda weird since I love superheroes. >_>


----------



## Yautjapet (Jan 3, 2010)

Phobias...I have many  but the two that effect me on a daily basis? 

Anything dealing with my ribs and belly button. 

I can't have people touching my ribs or belly button. I wig out. Reeeeal bad. 

Not sure exactly why but I've surmised that the belly button thing is more a fear of being disemboweled...and my ribs are unusually sensitive to touch and hurt easily. 

soooo yeah. >_>''


----------



## REDnico (Jan 3, 2010)

WASPS GODDAMN FUCKING WASPS ;~;

CLOWNS ._.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 3, 2010)

REDnico said:


> WASPS GODDAMN FUCKING WASPS ;~;



Must... refrain... from... joke...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 3, 2010)

kashaki said:


> I am afraid of seaweed. I will panic if it touches me while Im swimming, and swim out of the area faster then if a shark was there.



Oh God, swimming in the sea in general is terrifying. 
We go wakeboarding, and if you could see the football sized yellow jellyfish whizzing past...oh man.
When you're laying in the water waiting for the boat to come back-- just DON'T look down. You see dark shapes moving past and seaweed brushes agaisnt your exposed legs... D:


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I don't mind swimming. I just hate deep pools of water.



the deep end of the pool is where i start having issues
i just need to not look
and not think :x


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2010)

oh god fuck the ocean so much


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

Nargle said:


> =3?


Jerk. :c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 3, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Jerk. :c



Girls can't be jerks.


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Girls can't be jerks.


I was meant to say jerk*s*, at everyone in the thread who quoted me.

I hate you guys. :c

...<3


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 3, 2010)

my true only phobia are hight, deep water and big open spaces, i feel comfortable in small dark places, they make me feel safe


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 3, 2010)

Spiders freak me out like nothing else, whenever I see one of the disgusting little critters running around I feel a STRONG desire to stomp it out of existence.

I know they serve an important purpose; but honestly... why do they have to look so UGLY.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 3, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Spiders freak me out like nothing else, whenever I see one of the disgusting little critters running around I feel a STRONG desire to stomp it out of existence.
> 
> I know they serve an important purpose; but honestly... why do they have to look so UGLY.



but they are so cute :3


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 3, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> but they are so cute :3



8 legs. blegh.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 3, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> 8 legs. blegh.



They move like machines, and you can't tell what they'll do next after they FREEZE upon seeing you...

I used to be so terrified, I couldn't sleep knowing there was a spider in my room, especially once I'd found it and gone to get a glass, only to discover it's GONE HOLY FU--


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Clowns too. Not Mimes, not Rodea Clowns. CIRCUS CLOWNS.


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Spiders freak me out like nothing else, whenever I see one of the disgusting little critters running around I feel a STRONG desire to stomp it out of existence.
> 
> I know they serve an important purpose; but honestly... why do they have to look so UGLY.


I think spiders are cute! :3


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh... gosh... i hate clowns...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> Oh... gosh... i hate clowns...


 

Ronald McDonald needs to DIEEEE. Hope the Burger King kicks his colorful ass.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm terrified of freezing to death


----------



## Ratte (Jan 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm terrified of freezing to death



well shit don't come here in winter


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 3, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Ronald McDonald needs to DIEEEE. Hope the Burger King kicks his colorful ass.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI2Pr-eTeM0 relevent


----------



## HiveMindFury (Jan 3, 2010)

Wasps petrify me... I can't stand them. If I see one while outside, I'm paranoid for at least half an hour. If I see one inside, I just have to get out of the room. I see one and I freeze up, all my attention goes on the wasp. Summer is really not a good time for me, but I still prefer it to winter (can't stand the cold).

One time a wasp surprised me and I completely freaked out. I was on my bike (thankfully stationary and not on a road), looked to the side AND THERE WAS A WASP RIGHT THERE!!! Luckily my gf was there so she calmed me down, but I was still shaking for a good ten minutes afterwards. It was the first and, to date, only time she's ever seen me completely out of my mind terrified. With any luck it was also the last.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm terrified of freezing to death


It's okay, it never gets below freezing here.


----------



## Doubler (Jan 3, 2010)

As a (young) child I used to be cynophobic. I really couldn't get close to dogs, and if anything so much as barked I was liable to run away in a panic 

I got over it in the end, with some effort. I'm glad I did


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 3, 2010)

I wouldn't count it as a phobia, but I really dislike telephones.  I avoid using them whenever possible.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 3, 2010)

Goldstar78i said:


> I wouldn't count it as a phobia, but I really dislike telephones.  I avoid using them whenever possible.



Is it the phone itself or the thought of talking to someone over it?


----------



## Viva (Jan 3, 2010)

E size boobs.  Those things are scary


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 3, 2010)

adog said:


> E size boobs.  Those things are scary



You're doing heterosexuality wrong.


----------



## Mona Fantome (Jan 3, 2010)

Spiders T_T. I once had a dream that I was covered in spiders and bugs with their crawly legs and stuff... ugh.


----------



## Viva (Jan 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You're doing heterosexuality wrong.


 
I don't like boobs to begin with haha.  It's just the larger they get, the grosser they get


----------



## Sam (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate robots - they fucking creep me out. :C


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

Spiders will catch my attention, especially if they're big and/or near me. But the little cute ones are fine with me.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You're doing heterosexuality wrong.



It's an actual threat for a straight guy (or lesbian). You could suffocate a person with those.

BTW, Yes has less answers than Other and slighly more than Spiders. How curious.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

adog said:


> I don't like boobs to begin with haha. It's just the larger they get, the grosser they get


 

I'm female and I hate my own boobs


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 3, 2010)

Now that I think about it, open water freaks me out too. Not pools and stuff mind you, but like the ocean and such where the water is murky. Knowing that Cthulhu could be siting there essentially sniffing your toes without you knowing is just sorta freaky. 

This is probably a fear I should not have, seeing as I am a sailor and all, but still...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Sharks really scare me.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 3, 2010)

Heights (or more specificly, depths... I can look up at a tall mountain or building all day, but I have trouble looking down from a ladder), centipedes/millipedes (too many fucking legs), and smiley faces, specificly the famous "Mr. Smiley" you see plastered all over Wal-Mart and on stickers and such. Any variation on it and I'm fine, I just can't stand that vacant "I just had a lombotomy, you should try it" grin... gives me the willies. 

On the bright side, I know three people who are terrified of mayonnaise, so I guess I should count myself lucky.


----------



## Takoto (Jan 3, 2010)

Nope. I used to be afraid of heights but I've gotten over that now.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Now that I think about it, open water freaks me out too. Not pools and stuff mind you, but like the ocean and such where the water is murky. Knowing that Cthulhu could be siting there essentially sniffing your toes without you knowing is just sorta freaky.
> 
> This is probably a fear I should not have, seeing as I am a sailor and all, but still...


 And I thought I was the only one who was afraid of stuff like that. Nice to know some one else shares my fear.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm scared of clowns.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate hate hate spiders. Thats my main fear and also Heights and flying


----------



## Barak (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh yeah,I HATE EVERYTHING THAT IS RELATED TO MEDECINE !!!


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 4, 2010)

Barak said:


> Oh yeah,I HATE EVERYTHING THAT IS RELATED TO MEDECINE !!!



Me too, but my fear of death keeps this particular phobia in check


----------



## augustamars (Jan 4, 2010)

On high buildings stand and deep waters but I can not swim.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

Achrophobia (heights). Save for when I'm on an airplane, the clouds help a lot.


----------



## Vivianite (Jan 4, 2010)

Bees, even though i know their sting is something i can tolerate, i seem to go apeshit everytime i see something of the sort.  oh and needles too, but i think I'm getting over that.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 4, 2010)

People, interacting and talking to them, nothing in this world scares me more.

Used to be terrified of bees but not so much anymore have had one land on me and I didn't really think much of it also used to have the deep water one as a kid too, but now its social interaction...rather be scared of something more trivial like bees ):


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 4, 2010)

Why isn't homophobia listed


----------



## Sabre (Jan 4, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Why isn't homophobia listed



Why isn't heterophobia listed? 

People have called me a heterophobe, not true at all, but eh.


----------

